
The World in 2025: 8 Predictions for the Next 10 Years - tim333
http://singularityhub.com/2015/05/11/the-world-in-2025-8-predictions-for-the-next-10-years/
======
joefarish
Of all the claims, there are two that jump out at me:

 _Perfect Knowledge_

"you'll be able to know anything you want, anytime, anywhere, and query that
data for answers and insights" \- This is such a vague claim that it is
bordering on the ridiculous.

 _Disruption of Healthcare_

"..dematerialize, demonetize and democratize today's bureaucratic and
inefficient system." People have been trying to improve the efficiency of
healthcare systems for decades. There is a lot of bureaucracy and legislation
that would need to change in order to deliver what the author is describing.

